# MY INTRO & A SWAYBAR QUESTION



## kiddsr20de (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi guys. I've been a SE-R driver for 10 years. Due to lack of a PC I've never posted until now. Although I have been infiltrating, planning, and plotting how to get in with you guys for years. I have done a lot of things in my SE-R's and that sometimes includes driving. I'm on my third one. My wife bought the second one off of me and currently drives it (99SE-L). On my 98 SE I just bought, I am already ordering the coilover setup I want, but I'll be darned if I can't find adjustable swaybars for the B14 anymore. Do any of you guys know a place that still has some? :waving: :waving: The rear is an absolute must and the front would be a plus. Does anyone know if Progress's adj. bars 4 the B15 SE-R will fit on my B14? It appears they don't sell the ones 4 my ride anymore. OR should I settle for Susp. Tech.'s affordable and easy to get set of non-adj. I want the advantage of the adjustables and will only settle for ST's if there is no other way. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Stillen and Progress make really good rear sway bars, both are adjustable. I don't think ST sway bars are. For the progress bar, I thought I read that that the b13 rear would fit...someone confirm this. If I were you, check out stillen's, Its pricey but its the best.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

B13 front suspension is the same as the B14 front suspension.So the rear wont work.The B13 front will work but as for the back if Progress doesnt make it you are SOL.Talk to Toolapcfan he gets the best price on Progress Bars than anyone else.


----------

